# Adaptateur Thunderbolt vers USB 3 et ESATA ?



## Olivier.w (18 Décembre 2011)

Quelqu'un sais quand un fabricant vas sortir un adaptateur Thunderbolt vers USB 3 et Thunderbolt Vers ESATA ?

Merci


----------



## bobywankenoby (12 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai un MBA et je suis à la recherche de ce type de solution et elle existe mais coûte une fortune...
IL existe chez sonnet un adaptateur nommé Echo qui permet d'adapter les express card vers le thunderbolt.
Puis de là il suffit d'acheter l'express card qui servira (express card vers USB3 ou vers ethernet ou...).
Mais:
L'écho coûte 150 environ
L'express card coûte entre 50 et 80 suivant le support visé (USB3...)
Le cable thunderbolt coûte 50

Ça revient très cher mais c'est possible...

slts


----------



## cerock (14 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
attention a la solution proposé par bobywankenoby...
J'ai voulu m'acheter cet adaptateur pour mon macbook air (pour utiliser un gros disque à la maison) mais le vendeur ma signaler que la express card USB3 n'était pas reconu par le système, seul le FW passe  (le esata je ne sais pas)

Donc avant d'acheter, il faut bien verifier que la expresscard voulue soir compatible

A+


----------



## bobywankenoby (15 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
Merci pour la précision... vu le prix je n'ai de toute facon pas essayé...

slts


----------



## bobywankenoby (15 Février 2012)

bobywankenoby a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Merci pour la précision... vu le prix je n'ai de toute facon pas essayé...
> 
> slts


En fait, je viens de voir sur le site de sonnet... et les cartes USB ne passent pas avec ce convertisseur... dommage!
http://www.sonnettech.com/product/macbookaccessories/index.html

Mais de toute facon c'est la solution ethernet gigabit qui m'intéressse... mais À ce prix...
QUelqu'un a-t-il essayé des adaptateurs  ethernet gigabit vers USB2 (je sais, L'USB 2 sera la limitation mais c'est mieux que l'ethernet 100 Mbit)?
Ou existe-t-il un adaptateur ethernet gigabit/thunderbolt?

slts


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2012)

bobywankenoby a dit:


> je sais, L'USB 2 sera la limitation mais c'est mieux que l'ethernet 100 Mbit



Pas forcément, j'ai deux machines reliées en 100base T (elles ont le gigabit, mais le switch que j'utilise pour les relier, lui est en 100base T), et je fais régulièrement des transferts depuis le disque interne de l'une vers un disque USB connecté à l'autre, et je ne trouve guère de différence. Il y en aurait peut-être si je n'avais qu'un seul périphérique USB, mais ça n'est pas le cas.

Par contre, entre Fw800 et ethernet gigabit, ça doit se tenir dans un mouchoir !


----------



## bobywankenoby (16 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
C'est bon à savoir!
De toute facon, j'ai relu la fiche technique du sonnet echo et l'ethernet n'est pas mentionné comme étant supporté...
En fait, quand je manipule des gros fichiers depuis mon NAS, mon MB pro en ethernet gigabit va beaucoup plus vite que mon MBA via l'adaptateur ethernet/USB... d'où ma question pour l'ethernet gigabit...
Si finalement la différence et minime.... je ne vais pas me ruiner pour ca...


slts​


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2012)

bobywankenoby a dit:


> Bonjour,
> C'est bon à savoir!
> De toute facon, j'ai relu la fiche technique du sonnet echo et l'ethernet n'est pas mentionné comme étant supporté...
> En fait, quand je manipule des gros fichiers depuis mon NAS, mon MB pro en ethernet gigabit va beaucoup plus vite que mon MBA via l'adaptateur ethernet/USB... d'où ma question pour l'ethernet gigabit...
> ...



Le Gigabit ethernet, c'est (en théorie) 125 Mo/seconde, le Fw800 (toujours en théorie), c'est 100 Mo/s. Le rapport "théorie/pratique" n'ayant aucune raison de présenter une différence notable entre ces deux possibilités, le Fw800 n'est que 20% plus lent que le Gigabit ethernet, après, à toi de voir si ces 20% valent la différence de prix !


----------



## bobywankenoby (16 Février 2012)

Heu... je cherche une solution pour mon MBA... pas pour mon MB pro..
J'ai un NAS Sysnology DS710+ à la maison et ca va très vite... en gigabit ethernet sur mon MB pro...
Mais je voudrais pouvoir travailler sur mon serveur avec le MBA... et je n'ai "que" l'adaptateur USB/ethernet d'apple... et là je vois la différence sur les vitesses de transfert entre mon MB pro et mon MBA...

SLts


----------

